# Does anyone have a seizure response dog?



## Xenobiarose (Dec 13, 2017)

How well does your GSD do as a seizure response dog?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know a friend that has a blue tick coonhound as a seizure response dog. The dog follows her everywhere nice dog. I can see a gsd being good at this.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I know a few people with seizure alert dogs, I don’t know anyone with a seizure response dog though. My partner will be training a gsd as a diabetic alert dog next year. Gsd’s work just have to be very specific when searching. Especially if the dog will be fully public access trained.


----------

